# Grey Knights Paladin Justicar



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Grey Knights Paladin Justicar*
Games Workshop miniature, Masters7-level, NMM, SE-NMM. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

NMM is definitely a good alternative for Grey Knights. The non-metal areas don't pop enough for me though.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

very cool model..i realy like the horns on the deamon


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lovely, a very clean style you have chosen. The leather binding of the book is particularly nice, and the NMM is understated and appropriate for the army.


----------

